# How to stain a plug with contrasting color and not sand it off



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've created a bench that uses screws for most joinery. Counter sunk holes for plugs. I made a few sample plugs and soaked them in ebony stain for a contrasting color. They fit well and look good. However, I have a problem that I did not account for. When I use a hand plane or sand the plugs flat, all or most of the stained part of the plug is gone and the wood color is not what I want. How do I keep the plugs the stained color when sanding/planing them flush.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The natural wood color of the plugs needs to be correct. You could try to color the plugs after leveling.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Use plugs of a different species to get the color you want and skip the stain.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

How about trying a permanent marker to 'color' the plug. The finish coat should seal the color. Try on scrap.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with Bondo,trying to stain a sanded plug is very tough.


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

Only way I know of to get a consistent contrasting color is with a different species of wood for the plugs, but the idea of using a fine-tipped sharpie pen could work if you have the dexterity to color within the lines on your plugs.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

use a contrasting wood and dont use stain.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I like using poplar plugs in cherry. What species is used for the bench?

There's a guy on ebay that sells dowels in bloodwood and purpleheart etc.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/154woodblanks?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

154woodblanks is the name. You can email him off of one his listings to ask for something if he's not selling what you want at the moment.

That 1/4" and 1/2" assortments he has listed at the moment look interesting to me.

-Paul


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. The wood is western red cedar used on an outside bench.
Just got some free walnut from a neighbor. Will try a few of those to see how they look.
Now I have 3 plugs to remove from the bench also.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

As an update, the walnut plugs worked out good. I thought it would be much simpler to use the contrasting wood instead of making plugs and matching the grain. Found that to be the case and expect to use contrasting wood for plugs in the future.


----------



## WildRodrigues (Mar 18, 2021)

Ive been staining over my plugs after I apply just a little watered down titebond to them. They keep most of their original color. I usually only go light color plugs though.


----------



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the Solution of the different type of wood for contrast or matching. Something I had not thought of. Thanks for the website on the supplies.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Depending on the size of your plugs, there are many different plug cutters out there to make your own out of contrasting timber of your choice. You may need to shop around… maybe try pen suppliers for an appropriate blank.

Alternatively, if you have access to a lathe, turn your own… you only need a short piece… you can "under plug" with anything simple like pine.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Dye, not stain.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you using end grain for plugs or side grain? I make all of my own plugs out of the same wood I'm building with unless I want contrasting plugs. End grain is always going to take stain different than side grain. Put your plugs in proud of the surface and plane or sand flush. Stain everything after that.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

One thing I've done for contrasting woods for small insets where sanding was creating "staining" of the sawdust into the grain of the contrasting wood was to set the inset slightly deep below the other surface and then float shellac or epoxy over the top of the inset. Then when you sand you're really sanding the coating and not the wood itself.

This should work for plugs as well though you'll have to go through the trouble of presanding the end and cutting to length as well in order to set at the right depth.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 
Great idea Mike!


----------

